
Nikola Trucks Have an HTML5 Supercomputer - paulsutter
https://www.truckinginfo.com/330475/whats-behind-the-grille-of-the-new-nikola-hydrogen-electric-truck
======
paulsutter
> "The entire infotainment system is a HTML 5 super computer," Milton said.
> "That's the standard language for computer programmers around the world, so
> using it let's us build our own chips. And HTML 5 is very secure. Every
> component is linked on the data network, all speaking the same language.
> It's not a bunch of separate systems that somehow still manage to
> communicate."

------
detaro
see also comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24481602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24481602)

------
kozak
(2019)

